# Two months and no dollars late



## Uniblab (May 22, 2012)

ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.spreadmyad.com/detroit/v...15-his-hers-sears-spaceliners-garden-city-250


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 25, 2012)

Nice! No tanks though.


----------



## vincev (May 26, 2012)

I think you were lucky Uniblab.Saved yourself money.These bikes are best bought complete.Finding the tanks will cost more than the bikes are worth


----------



## Uniblab (May 28, 2012)

Sweet Polly Purebread! If I hear that old saw about the tanks one more time I'm going to slit someone's wrist! LOL I do appreciate you fellers looking out for me this way but I've been warned about this more than once before. By now I would think y'all would understand that I'm not quite as stupid as I smell.


----------

